# Vista-Problem...Im Netzwerk "nur lokaler Zugriff" bei Verschlüsseltem WLAN



## Terence Skill (14. Juni 2010)

*Vista-Problem...Im Netzwerk "nur lokaler Zugriff" bei Verschlüsseltem WLAN*

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Meine Bekannten haben einen Alice-Inet Vertrag mit oben genanntem Modem (Alice 1111)
Da zum Zeitpunkt des Vertragsabschlusses nur ein Computer im Hause war, haben sie sich für dieses Modell ohne WLAN entschieden. Mittlerweile gibt es im Haushalt noch 2 weitere Laptop´s, die zukünftig ebenfalls eine Inet-Verbindung bekommen sollen.
Sie haben sich nun einen WLAN Router von Belkin (F5D8236-4 v3) + einen WLAN Stick, ebenfalls von Belkin, zugelegt.
Ziel ist es nun alle 3 Rechner (1 Desktop-PC, 2 Laptop´s) über´s WLAN mit dem Inet zu verbinden. Sie sollen unabhängig voneinander bei Bedarf das Netz nutzen können, ohne das dafür auf einem anderen Rechner eine Verbindung hergestellt werden muss etc. Die Laptop´s (Windows Vista) besitzen beide eingebautes WLAN, für den Desktop PC (Windows XP) soll der Belkin WLAN-Stick genutzt werden.
Theoretisch sollte das alles Problemlos machbar sein, oder?

Praktisch habe ich allerdings nach 4 Stunden keinen echten Erfolg gehabt.
Ich bin nach Anleitung vorgegangen, habe den Router korrekt nach dem Modem angeschlossen, habe auf dem Router die PPPoE Verbindungsdaten gespeichert und eigentlich klappte alles wie es sollte. Zumindest auf dem Desktop PC... Die Lampen am Router signalisierten das alles korrekt
angeschlossen und mit dem Internet verbunden sei.
Die Internetverbindung über den WLAN-Stick des Desktoprechners funkionierte wie sie sollte.

Das Problem gestaltete sich auf den Laptop´s...
Diese konnten sich zwar Problemlos ins Netz einloggen, allerdings gab es bei beiden nur "lokalen Zugriff" Also kein Zugriff aufs Internet.
Ist das jetzt ein Konfigurationsproblem von Vista oder muss ich etwas beim Router umstellen? Habt ihr Tipps was ich verändern muss damit alles wie gewünscht funktioniert?
Ich habe bei google einiges zur DHCP funktion gelesen, aber es war nicht ersichtlich ob diese auf dem Router aktiviert oder deaktiviert sein muss? Standardmässig ist sie aktiviert.
Der Zugriff auf den Router klappt vom Desktop-Rechner aus über die 192.168.2.1 Problemlos, auf das Alice-Modem kann ich allerdings nicht zugreifen. Weder mit der 192.168.1.1 noch mit Alice.box. Aber eigentlich muss ich darauf ja nicht zugreifen, weil die Konfiguration dort eigenlich nicht geändert werden muss, oder? 
Ich hoffe und denke das es nur ein kleines Kofigurationsproblem ist, welches schnell behoben werden kann.
Ich danke euch schonmal für eure Hilfe!

LG Terence


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alice Modem 1111 + Belkin Wlan Router = Problem "nur lokaler Zugriff"*

Schau mal bei den laptops nach updates für WLAN usw., auch für windows - und teste mal, ob die per Kabel angeschlossen auch dieses Problem haben. Kommst Du mit den laptops per WLAN denn ins Routermenü des Belkin?

Und ist das von alice ein reines modem oder auch Router?

Kann es sein, dass der belkinrouter vlt. mac-Adressenfilterung aktiv hat? Wie hast Du WLAN konfiguriert? mit so nem Quick-Setup, oder alles manuell: WAN-name, Verschlüsselungsart, Key selber vergeben? Vlt. teste mal mit Verschlüsselung "aus" ...


----------



## Terence Skill (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alice Modem 1111 + Belkin Wlan Router = Problem "nur lokaler Zugriff"*

ist ein reines dsl modem... 
nun, auf den belkin-router kann ich erstmal nur vom desktoprechner zugreifen. mac adressfilterung o.ä. ist nicht aktiviert. der belkin router zeigt auch die beiden mac adressen der rechner an, so wie die des desktop-pc´s.
Es scheint etwas mit der verschlüsselung zu tun zu haben. als es nach dem ersten einrichten mit der setup-cd noch unverschlüsselt war, war der zugriff mit den laptops möglich. zumindest mit einem, den anderen hatte ich da noch nicht getestet. dann habe ich manuell über das Konfigurationsmenü des Belkin Router die verschlüsselung vorgenommen. wpa2/tkip hatte ich dort gewählt.
danach hat er zwar anstandslos connected aber hatte nur noch lokalen zugriff.


----------



## Terence Skill (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Alice Modem 1111 + Belkin Wlan Router = Problem "nur lokaler Zugriff"*

Also das Problem liegt definitiv bei Windows Vista! Sobald ich das Signal verschlüssle, gibt es bei den Laptops mit Vista drauf nur noch lokalen Zugriff. 
Der Desktop mit XP hat keinerlei Probleme, mit meinem Telefon kann ich ebenfalls mit verschlüsselung das WLan nutzen...
Dieses dämliche Vista ist echt zum kotzen... Kennt jemand dieses Prog von Vista und kennt eventuell die Lösung zu dem Phänomen?


----------



## iRaptor (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vista-Problem...Im Netzwerk "nur lokaler Zugriff" bei Verschlüsseltem WLAN*

Andere Verschlüsselungsmethode probiert?
Oder du kaufst Windows 7 ^^


----------



## Terence Skill (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vista-Problem...Im Netzwerk "nur lokaler Zugriff" bei Verschlüsseltem WLAN*

hab die gängigen ausprobiert... wep/wpa/wpa2 leider ohne Erfolg. Vorerst läufts nur mit minimalstem Schutz. Heisst unverschlüsselt mit versteckter SSID  so kann´s aber nich bleiben, is klar.
Das Netz ist voll von diesem Prob. mit Vista...


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vista-Problem...Im Netzwerk "nur lokaler Zugriff" bei Verschlüsseltem WLAN*

Und updates usw. schon alle gefunden? Auch mal beim Hersteller des CHIPS vom WLAN schauen, zB je nach Einzelfall halt intel usw.


----------



## Terence Skill (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vista-Problem...Im Netzwerk "nur lokaler Zugriff" bei Verschlüsseltem WLAN*

ja, die jeweils aktuellsten w-lan treiber sind auch drauf... hab auch schonmal den belkin-stick, der am desktop-pc genutzt wird, am laptop installiert. leider mit dem gleichen ergebnis.


----------



## eRoX (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vista-Problem...Im Netzwerk "nur lokaler Zugriff" bei Verschlüsseltem WLAN*

Hi ich hab genau das selbe problem auch mit dem weißen alice modem und mit einem belkin wlan router pc über kabel okay ps3 mit kabel okay iphone per wlan okay LAPTOP per WLAN NICHT okay per kabel funzt es ja nur wlan spackt..
muss ja an vista liegen..weiß wer ne antwort``

also mein laptop findet das wlan gar nicht wenn ich unternetzwerke gehen aber dann muss ein lankabel drin sein dann seh ich belin rouzter blabla 2 stück mit einem kann ich mich verbinden wenn ich da ein passwort eingebe gebe dort das wlan pw ein das ist aber falsch..
und sonst geht NICHTS..


----------



## Terence Skill (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vista-Problem...Im Netzwerk "nur lokaler Zugriff" bei Verschlüsseltem WLAN*

vista ist echt be...scheiden  ich kann zwar problemlos mit dem netzwerk connecten (auch bei verschlüsseltem wlan) aber ich bekomme einfach keinen zugriff aufs internet. ist das signal unverschlüsselt, klappt alles wie es soll.


----------



## Herbboy (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vista-Problem...Im Netzwerk "nur lokaler Zugriff" bei Verschlüsseltem WLAN*

vlt. schau mal beim Vistazupdate nach BENUTZERDEFINIERTEN updates - vlt. gibt es da ja nen patch, der nicht automatisch kommt? oder auch mal bei den updates nach WPA suchen oder so...


----------



## Terence Skill (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vista-Problem...Im Netzwerk "nur lokaler Zugriff" bei Verschlüsseltem WLAN*

updates gibt es keine weiteren für die geräte. sind uch 2 verschiedene notebooks, lediglich das betriebssystem ist das selbe. ich werde mal versuchen die verbindung nicht über dieses vista-eigene prog. zu machen sondern mit einem programm eines drittherstellers. könnt ihr da eins empfehlen?
im moment ist es ja unverschlüsselt mit versteckter ssid. diese konfiguration ist sicher sehr leicht zu knacken oder? 
ich hab das auch nur gemacht weil im selben empfangsbereich auch ein vollkommen unverschlüsseltes und sichtbares WLAN funkt, welches "hoffentlich" alle potenziell kriminellen user anzieht 

das kuriose ist das es unverschlüsselt einwandfrei geht, nur wenn es dann verschlüsselt wird ist der wurm drin. das geht nicht in meinen kopf...


----------



## Gast XXXX (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vista-Problem...Im Netzwerk "nur lokaler Zugriff" bei Verschlüsseltem WLAN*

Dein Problem kommt mir bekannt vor. 

Hatte das selbe mit einem Acer Aspire und integriertem WLAN, als BS Vista Home. 
Über Vista nix Internetverbindung (mit Verschlüsselung), aber als ich das mitgelieferte Acer-Verbindungstool nutzte funktionierte alles sogar WPA2! 

Haben die Laptops nichts was mitgeliefert wurde außer die Treiber?


----------



## Terence Skill (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vista-Problem...Im Netzwerk "nur lokaler Zugriff" bei Verschlüsseltem WLAN*

soweit ich gesehen habe, war dort nix weiter vorinstalliert... einer der laptop´s ist ebenfalls ein acer-gerät, der andere ist von samsung morgen werd ich nochmal ein paar stunden versuchen das ganze mit einem anderen prog zum laufen zu bringen. beim samsung z.b. mit dem atheros wlan client. meine hoffnungen sind allerdings eher gering, weil ich auch schon den belkin-wlan stick an einem der geräte installiert hatte und es da auch mit dem belkin-eigenen clienten das selbe problem gab.

falls das ebenfalls erfolglos endet, gibt es eine möglichkeit das unverschlüsselte signal anders zu sichern? theoretisch müsste es doch machbar sein den zugang zum wlan mit der mac-adressen filterung auf die drei im netz befindliuchen rechner zu beschränken, oder?


----------



## iRaptor (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vista-Problem...Im Netzwerk "nur lokaler Zugriff" bei Verschlüsseltem WLAN*



Terence Skill schrieb:


> soweit ich gesehen habe, war dort nix weiter vorinstalliert... einer der laptop´s ist ebenfalls ein acer-gerät, der andere ist von samsung morgen werd ich nochmal ein paar stunden versuchen das ganze mit einem anderen prog zum laufen zu bringen. beim samsung z.b. mit dem atheros wlan client. meine hoffnungen sind allerdings eher gering, weil ich auch schon den belkin-wlan stick an einem der geräte installiert hatte und es da auch mit dem belkin-eigenen clienten das selbe problem gab.
> 
> falls das ebenfalls erfolglos endet, gibt es eine möglichkeit das unverschlüsselte signal anders zu sichern? theoretisch müsste es doch machbar sein den zugang zum wlan mit der mac-adressen filterung auf die drei im netz befindliuchen rechner zu beschränken, oder?


Ja du kannst es mit der MAC-Adressenfilterung machen. Wie das in deinem Router geht weiß ich nicht, und ob das sicher ist auch nicht. Ich glaube ja.


----------



## Terence Skill (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vista-Problem...Im Netzwerk "nur lokaler Zugriff" bei Verschlüsseltem WLAN*



Herbboy schrieb:


> vlt. schau mal beim Vistazupdate nach BENUTZERDEFINIERTEN updates - vlt. gibt es da ja nen patch, der nicht automatisch kommt? oder auch mal bei den updates nach WPA suchen oder so...


 

Der Tip war Gold wert, danke dafür!!! Selbst die neusten Treiber von den Herstellerwebsites brachten nicht den erwünschten Erfolg. Es wurde allerdings ein Optionales Update per Vista-Update-Funktion angeboten und mit dem Treiber funzt bzw funkt es so wie es soll  
Nun ist das Wlan WPA2 gesichert und alles läuft einwandfrei! 
Nochmals danke Herbboy!

Gruß Terence


----------

